# Ice in Launches



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Did the Western lake erie tour tonight hoping to find an open launch. Turtle Point, Catawba and Marzurik all were iced in as I expected. The Lake is mostly open but contains a lot of floaters. The shoreline is lined with ice 100 yards out to 1/2 mile out. This weekend is definitly out for any boats but it would not take much at all to open up a launch. The bad news is the remaining forcast for the rest of February is cold weather, but maybe that will change. The boat will continue to remain on "Standby" for now.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

The lake may have looked like open water today just because there was a south wind. There is a tremendous amount of ice out there. Just further out than you can see right now. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Lots of ice...be cool...be patient...good things come to those who wait..


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree there is a lot of ice out there and I could see it. Thats what I was calling floaters and I did say in my opinion fishing this weekend was definitly out for boats. Just thought guys that have to travel a distance would like to know that the launches were still frozen in.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update Island Troller. Us out of staters appreciate any ramp, lake condition updates. WE too are anxious.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

was wide open yesterday with 1 boat out . Bolles is in Monroe Mich.
Dwayne


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Heard of some boats getting out today also. Should get good in about 2 weeks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It should all be back on the way in. North wind blew in some chunky stuff. I heard from good source of two open ramps. It still needs time way too much ice there to play with, no titanic action needed around my boat!


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Island Troller saves me some gas,,Appreciate it,,,shadowalker


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Checked the lake again last night just before sunset. Was surprise to see most of the floaters had moved out. The lake looked very open now. I'm guessing yesterday's west wind push the bulk of the ice toward cleveland. Without a good satelite image I'm just assuming. Still plenty of shoreline ice but is depleting. Turtle point ice has broken up in channel and moving out but still frozen solid at the ramp. Catawba has about 100 yards of ice yet blocking the ramp and Mazurik about 30 yards of ice left at the launch. I'm hoping to get out of Mazurik Monday and fishing around Marblehead. And Jonny I did not see the chunky ice you heard about yesterday. Tell your dad to have those polls ready to go.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again for the update Isle Troller.. It helps a lot when we get first hand info about that ice! I hope ya make it out monday...might shoot for Thursday myself??


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Another tour of Lake Erie tonight and the ice is back. The floating ice has moved over the reef area and was heading toward catawba too with the NW wind. Marblehead/Kelleys area still open but Mazurik still locked in the same as yesterday. Thinking now next week could still be a bust for getting out. The positive is the forcast of strong winds during the week could do some serious damage to the floating ice so maybe by next weekend.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I would hate to see high winds muddy it up. One more weekend of shows then it time to get my jig on!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

The good news is the strong winds are from the south..When I went out in december after the strong winds it was all crystal clear except over at A can..and thats where we caught fish..


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you for the sharing the updates Island Troller. They are appreciated!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Ice as far as you can see now from Toledo to Kelleys island. Sure wish there would be a good satelite image to see what's going on and just how much is still out there.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Isn't the ice something we want? I've always heard it's good for the lake and keeps the temperatures in check which in turn keeps the algae in check all summer. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

Ice is GREAT for the lake!! A good ice pack would really help lake water levels.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Went from mezuriks to fenwicks today. All still have ice, but one good warm day would change several of them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The lake opened up again tonight but you can see the ice out a ways yet. Quite obviously its been moving back and forth from the candian shoreline. There is a partial satelite view now of it. Gale force SW winds tomorrow will do some major ice damage.
I predict Catawba will be open this weekend and maybe Mazurick but may not be open down Turtle Creek. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking. Warm weather forcasted for Saturday into next week and right now the water looks beautiful.


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone planning next week?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your efforts Island Troller. A glimpse of the satellite image shows the ice is breaking up everywhere. Just need more to melt !!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

If we all get our blow dryers out and stand on shore today???????

Just saying...

I am gonna try for next saturday..I think that is actually feesable.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey BeerBatter, .....hope your watching this thread. Lets get ready to rock


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Island Troller for taking the time and updating Ice conditions.
Sitting back awaiting your first fishing report. 
Out of State also.

Soon I hope
Coop


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

This lake better open soon before the wife figures out I am not working late every night but driving along the lake checking out the launches. The gale winds today really rip the ice at Catawba. Only 30 yards left of ice then some blown in slush and then open water. Mazurick and Turtle Creek is not getting the wave action to destroy the ice. I'm still sticking with my prediction of lauching out of Catawba THIS saturday. And I don't think I will be the only boat out but be aware of potential big floaters around.


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

As long as we all be careful and look out for each other I think we'll be all right.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

With the North winds and the NorthEast winds today it looks like every speck of ice is now in the Western Basin. Ice as far as you can see. Was hoping to get out Saturday but I don't see it possible now. Forcast of SW winds Saturday may open Catawba for Sunday but if it does I would not venture too far out. Forcast of East wind again for Monday.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

CURSE YOU NORTH WIND !!!!!:curse:


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ice? On Lake Erie? February 22nd??


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes ice on the lake on February 22. How soon we forget that this is normal after the winter we had last year of open water all of February.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Mother nature has a way... She is just protecting her babies...


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I am starting to believe that about mother nature. For the past week or so it will open up and will get very close to launching a boat, then the north wind comes back and closes everything up again, and thats were we are now again.


----------



## gje_WX (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the updates!

We are experiencing extreme low waters here on Lake Michigan in Wisconsin and it appears that there will be problems with launches / harbors this summer.

I see that Lake Erie is 20" down from this time last year. What condition are the Erie launches in? Will you still be able to launch boats in Turtle Creek and other shallower runs?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

gje.....some launches will be ok as long as they dredge early enough for us early birds. If no dredging takes place we will have to pick and choose which places to launch out of. 

Most likely the main rivers......


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I am on the lake east of lorain as i type this. Watched virtually zero ice this afternoon. Then a wind shift and bergs along with busted ice filled the entire shoreline in about a three to four hour period. Still alot of ice just drifting all around whatever way the wind blows it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Still major ice at catawba and mazurick tonight. East winds for Monday and Tuesday. Perfect to keep the ice in the western basin.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

island troller said:


> Still major ice at catawba and mazurick tonight. East winds for Monday and Tuesday. Perfect to keep the ice in the western basin.


Thanks again Island Troller, Looks like the skys will clear today to see what the big picture is on the lake. These longer days, birds chirping at day break are really giving me the itch!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update guys...I think...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just got a flash from 13ABC... Rescue teams at Crane Creek... Possible ice rescue underway.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw a rescue team heading north out of town with a rescue craft today. That's all I know.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

i was at fenwick today picking some stuff up from the camper the channel is still iced in good the ice is good and white probably 4-6 inches in the channels fenwick wild wings too didnt go look at the lake had an appoinment to get to sorry guys Tony


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

As of 1:45 PM...


> Ottawa County, OHIO (WTVG) -- Emergency crews are responding to a possible Ice Rescue on Lake Erie Sunday morning.
> 
> Several police departments and rescue teams are trying to determine if a man disappeared into the lake about a half of a mile from shore in Oak Harbor, Ohio.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Search was called off around 2:45.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

No hope for the next 10 days or more. Ice isn't going anywhere! 

If we wouldn't of had to the warm up/rain/south wind the one day in January. We would be driving trucks on the ice right now!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> i was at fenwick today picking some stuff up from the camper the channel is still iced in good the ice is good and white probably 4-6 inches in the channels fenwick wild wings too didnt go look at the lake had an appoinment to get to sorry guys Tony


Thanks Tony, not gonna be like last year:Thanks for the update.


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope the weather forecast is wrong but according to reports after Wednesday the 10 day forecast looks like it will struggle to get above 25 degrees with the lows in the teens a few nights. Was upset couldn't get boat launched till March 30. Be a miracle if the ice is gone by then. Be patient and most of all BE SAFE!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

There fishing on 8"-10" of ice off PIB its not going anywhere in the near future.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

It looked closer to getting the boat out two weeks ago then it does now. Extended forcast of temperature staying below freezing until Match 9.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

i checked the satellite image this afternoon and it looks like alot of ice floating around everywhere north side and south side of the lake as well so im glad it's not time to go yet the new rigs not ready yet anyway


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Took a walk sunday afternoon east of lorain and snapped the first pic. The second pic is from Friday at around 5 less than a half mile from the first pic both looking to the N N/W, so it is getting pushed all around. Alot of ice out to as far as I could see on sunday. If there is that much ice to the east, the islands have to be full. Have not been out west recently but can only guess now when we will be out looking at the forecast.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Here is a plane picture my friend took today. Lots of rain are gonna put a damper on the ice but you can still see there is a lot out there!


----------

